# New Female to the TT S line



## Bienlien (May 23, 2020)

Hi all,

Bagged myself a nice black edition MK2. Does anyone else get a knocking sound drivers side? I had a MK1 roadster before this and it drove so smooth. Just not found of a convertible anymore.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  try your question in the mk2 section should get more help there


----------



## Bienlien (May 23, 2020)

Thank you  I clearly don't know what I'm doing haha. Cheers for the tip x


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Bienlien , Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## Bienlien (May 23, 2020)

Cheers Hoggy, hopefully somebody replies. Not receiving any love as yet haha. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Bienlien said:


> Thank you  I clearly don't know what I'm doing haha. Cheers for the tip x


I wouldn't worry been a TT owner for almost 20 years still don't know what I'm doing


----------

